

How to Make Your Millions - donna
http://www.entrepreneur.com/magazine/entrepreneur/2007/september/183008.html

======
acangiano
The principle behind making millions is pretty simple: create something which
is valuable to many people. Then there are three main ways of getting rich: 1)
Enough people are willing to pay for your service/product; 2) Your
service/product can be an asset for a bigger company, and they are willing to
acquire you; 3) Your service/product creates such a large audience that you
can leverage this by "selling" this audience to those who are looking for one.
This can be advertisers (e.g. ads on your site) or a bigger company willing to
buy this audience (e.g. Newscorps with MySpace). Why aren't we all getting
rich? Because you need a decent idea for something that creates value, and
excellent execution and marketing because competition, especially on the Web,
is fierce. It's easy to know that you need to create value - a solution to a
problem or need - but it's much less common to come up with a company which
can readily do that.

------
jgamman
if you want millions, pick a job that pays well in a large company and work
your arse off 60-70 h/wk. seriously. good lawyers, accountants, finance etc,
lots/most of them will end up with net worths >1M by the time they're in their
40's-50's. if you want to work on interesting things, money may well be a
logical outcome but it's probably not your primary incentive. advice is worth
what you pay for it but if you're entrepreneurial because you think it's the
fast lane to cash, you might want to analyse your reasoning.

